# Lexington marina



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Are the salmon in Lexington marina yet?


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I normally head up and fish for them around the beginning to middle of October. There's something about floating skein under a bobber that's just a riot!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Take it for its worth I didnt witness it but I have buddy who lives in the area and he has said that a couple of salmon have been caught in the 10-14lb range.Mostly perch fishermen in there right now and a salmon was caught by one of them.A few pike and bass have also been caught on occasion.Cooler weather and cooler water temps on the way look for some improvemnt soon.


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Toss a silver and green or silver and blue little (big) cleo for some fun at the marina as well. Good Luck, see you there.


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Fished it Sunday morning for a couple hours. Saw about 5 boats trolling out front and at the mouth. About 10 guys fishing the marina and pier and not one fish that I seen pulled out.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

GUTS_R_US said:


> Fished it Sunday morning for a couple hours. Saw about 5 boats trolling out front and at the mouth. About 10 guys fishing the marina and pier and not one fish that I seen pulled out.


Hey guts did you hear of the boat guys catching anything?


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Did'nt get a chance to talk to the boat guys. My dad's got a place next to the marina and he assured me that he will start snoop'in around for more reports from the guys. I'll post when I hear anything.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I tried out Sanilac for a few hours very early morning on Sunday. I was throwing some big streamers in the marina...not takers though, seems to be spotty at best right now...when it starts raining and gets nasty, thats when it'll get going there...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

A salmon and a small brown was caught at night recently by some locals.Bass and pike cooperating also.Try this harbor at night with spawn or jigging swedish pimples along the front wall.Good luck Aaron


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

We landed a couple nice salmon last weekend up there. One came at sunset on a K.O Wobbler and the other on a Rapala at sunrise. Both fish were clean and needless to say, we were excited.


----------

